# blackhorn 209



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

anybody heard if they are going to come out with this powder in pellot form???????


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

woodie slayer said:


> anybody heard if they are going to come out with this powder in pellot form???????


havent heard, but I doubt it. 

its less of a "powder" than it is small hollow cylinders, which from what I have read is a big part of the effectiveness behind it. Not sure how it would translate into being compressed into pellets.

J-


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

jjc155 said:


> havent heard, but I doubt it.
> 
> its less of a "powder" than it is small hollow cylinders, which from what I have read is a big part of the effectiveness behind it. Not sure how it would translate into being compressed into pellets.
> 
> J-


 
Arent pellets basically larger hollow cyclinders ?


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

hunt-n-fool said:


> Arent pellets basically larger hollow cyclinders ?


True, but have you seen BH209? If so you'd understand what I am talking about with the BH209. Its almost like hollow stick powder grainuals like for rifle rounds. I just dont think that it would have the same effect of taking BH209, compressing it into a pellet and lighting it off in a ML. I may be wrong, but I gotta think they would have done this already (Bh209 has been in wide distribution for a couple of years now). 

I tried to find a photo of the actual powder but couldnt locate one throgh Google and I know I am not skilled enough with a camera to take one that will work, LOL.

J-


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

to me they looked alot like beads or maybe even the decorative portions of night crawler harnesses, I know what you mean.........

just thinking that they might be able to, but why? If you can sell 10oz of powder for $30-40, hey hey hey, thats pretty good sales I would think.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

They might, but I doubt it. The only thing that would make them would be if folks don't buy it and stick with other brands of pellets. And by all accounts, those that try BH209, stick with it, even if loose powder is more of a pain. There is only one benefit of pellets, and it, imo is the least important benefit of all, and that is ease of use. I'll take the loose powder thank you....it's more flexible, it's accurate, clean, and still pretty easy to use. With speed loaders and good powder measures, pellets are really not necessary. 

And it seems that when you start to hear of problems, especially with hangfires or similar issues, pellets are normally the key ingredient in the mix.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> They might, but I doubt it. The only thing that would make them would be if folks don't buy it and stick with other brands of pellets. And by all accounts, those that try BH209, stick with it, even if loose powder is more of a pain. There is only one benefit of pellets, and it, imo is the least important benefit of all, and that is ease of use. I'll take the loose powder thank you....it's more flexible, it's accurate, clean, and still pretty easy to use. With speed loaders and good powder measures, pellets are really not necessary.
> 
> And it seems that when you start to hear of problems, especially with hangfires or similar issues, pellets are normally the key ingredient in the mix.


Yep I gave all my 777 pellets away after the first range session with BH209. I was able to work up a load of 110grs of BH209 (couldnt do that with pellets) that shoots just about 1MOA at 100. Also I was shooting 30 shots with out cleaning, as opposed to 2 with 777.

J-


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

woodie slayer said:


> anybody heard if they are going to come out with this powder in pellot form???????


woddie,

I seriously doubt that you will ever see it in pellet form. The powder is extruded little hollow cylinders, and is uniform from the top to the bottom of the container. 

I have been shooting this powder exclusively in my 209 primer inlines for nearly 2 years. I coudn't see where a pellet would be any more convenient for hunting, range maybe. For Hunting you need the load in your rifle and a few speed loaders for a follow up shot that I have never found necessary. The first shot always did the trick, but I always load up before approaching downed game.

It might take a few extra minutes to load up your speed loaders with loose BH209 over pellets, but IMO it is well worth the effort. It surely doesn't take any longer to load your rifle with a speed loader of loose BH209 than it does one loaded with pellets. And it is much easier to tailor your load to your rifle with loose.

Here is a couple pics of what BH209 actually looks like for those that don't know.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Pellets suck, cant vary the load.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyone one have any idea where you can get that around Standish? I tried Franks, the old Ancels, and Duncans.


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

aquaticsanonymous said:


> Anyone one have any idea where you can get that around Standish? I tried Franks, the old Ancels, and Duncans.


i looked every where around here in flint no luck!!! but dont tell any one i found it on sale today online at cabelas for 29.99. that seems pretty good to me. not sure on shipping charges.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

shipping wont be that much, hazmat fees will be $20 !


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

TJHUNTER said:


> i looked every where around here in flint no luck!!! but dont tell any one i found it on sale today online at cabelas for 29.99. that seems pretty good to me. not sure on shipping charges.



Williams Gun Sight should still have it in Davidson, not too far. Not sure of their price though. If you order it, you will have shipping ($ ?) and HazMat ($20.00 to $22.50). The HazMat charge will be for up to 48 pounds in most places, so if ordering a bunch it is spread out, but if only ordering one jug it is very expensive.

I get a case at a time, so only a couple dollars per container. It can be ordered online for $26-$27 per container at Powder Valley, Midsouth, etc,.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

aquaticsanonymous said:


> Anyone one have any idea where you can get that around Standish? I tried Franks, the old Ancels, and Duncans.


Jay's in Clare and Gaylord carry it, if you get over that way. I think they were getting around $36 a jug though. Kinda high, but if you are in the area and it dont take a tank of gas, cheaper than paying HazMat and shipping. 

For those that may not know: This is a sealed 209 primer pocket inline powder only, not for any other ignition type. It takes a hot primer like Federal 209A or CCI 209M, for reliable ignition in the cold weather.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

BUSTA'YOTE said:


> Jay's in Clare and Gaylord carry it, if you get over that way. I think they were getting around $36 a jug though. Kinda high, but if you are in the area and it dont take a tank of gas, cheaper than paying HazMat and shipping.
> 
> *For those that may not know: This is a sealed 209 primer pocket inline powder only, not for any other ignition type. It takes a hot primer like Federal 209A or CCI 209M, for reliable ignition in the cold weather*.


Hope the guys are reading this! Great point to post 

For the guys up here especially in NEL, most of the dealers (all small shops) haven't even heard of it yet. When they're told about it, most say that if it isn't pellets people won't buy it.  

The last time I was at Jay's in Gaylord, they had a ton of it. If you have to drive, call ahead to make sure. Besides, what's a little drive to get some great powder and maybe some other things that you might need? Like bullets to go with all that powder


----------

